# Will this Work!?



## waqster (Mar 6, 2009)

This: http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Xigmatek-Crossbow-ACK-I7753
For this: http://www.scan.co.uk/Product.aspx?WebProductId=700899

I must know before I Purchase it, would suck if i buy it only to know it doesn't fit


----------



## smgm (Jun 30, 2009)

yes it work fine


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

That one is for the four heatpipe coolers, you need the one for three. The ACK-I7751. Seems like scan doesn't have it.


----------

